# 2005 Jetta MP3 Player: Help Burning MP3 CDs



## amansker (Oct 7, 2007)

My GF has an "A" model Jetta. CD changer / MP3 Player / AM/FM is a stock setup. I found the setup function to show "details" of MP3 CDs so I can see artist/song title. Unfortunately, I only see "Folder 01" and not the name of the folder such as "Easy Listening". In addition, one CD shows folder 02 and 04 only and not 1 and 3 and 5. Another shows 03 and 05 and not 1, 2, 4.
I then purchased the Acoustica MP3 burner and tried again. It still does not show the Folder Title and only shows 01, 02, 03 and not 4, 5. Songs play fine.
Shouldn't the names of the Folders show up? Why aren't all folders showing?
My first post, came to the VW geeks where I can get quality answers. Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------

